# 2005 Chevy Cobalt conversion



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jgray777 said:


> *Range desired:* Oh, I don't know. 75 miles would be nice. 175 miles would be great. It's 2018...175 miles isn't hard to attain is it?


Range is a function of dollars and weight carrying capacity of the car. Important to understand that 75 miles is a *lot* more affordable than 175 miles 

Can you really live with driving the car 'just' 30 miles away from your home? Do you have a rapid charger within 60 miles of your home?



jgray777 said:


> *Budget:*I'm not broke but this would definitely be a budgeted project executed over time.


Can you be more specific on the budget? Is $10K available as a lump sum now? If not, how much?


----------



## jgray777 (Mar 1, 2018)

$5k would be a more reasonable budget.

A 75 mile range would get the kid to school and back. A 175 mile range would get me to work and back. I drive 53 miles to work and the same back home. There are some charging stations around Tulsa (where I work) but I do not see if they are "rapid chargers". They are denoted as having an EV plug if that tells you anything. In between home and work (36.4 miles from home), there is a charging station denoted as "supercharger".


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jgray777 said:


> $5k would be a more reasonable budget.


That would buy you a wrecked Nissan Leaf which contains everything that you need for a ~70 mile range conversion.

It may be possible to build something cheaper... see Damien's new thread (here) for some ideas on a ~40 mile range budget conversion.



jgray777 said:


> A 75 mile range would get the kid to school and back. A 175 mile range would get me to work and back.


75 miles is just about achievable with your budget. 175 miles will require serious money today.



jgray777 said:


> There are some charging stations around Tulsa (where I work) but I do not see if they are "rapid chargers". They are denoted as having an EV plug if that tells you anything.


If they are 'rapid' chargers they could recharge a ~70 mile range car in ~45 minutes. This might be an option for you but most people get fed up waiting to rapid charging if you do it everyday. A better option would be to charge the car while it's not in use... when parked at work for example.



jgray777 said:


> In between home and work (36.4 miles from home), there is a charging station denoted as "supercharger".


That will be a Tesla charger that can only be used with their cars.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just one thing to be aware of 
Leaf batteries degrade quite rapidly, especially 2011-2013 batteries.

I would strongly recommend finding a 30kwhr leaf wreck as you will be guaranteed 75 miles of range winter or summer even with some degradation.
Other much cheaper option would be to buy 2 volt battery packs and just the guts from a leaf (motor, controller)

As always remember that even though used EV prices have trended up a little recently, a fully functioning BEV can still be had $5000 on up without a buying a wreck, just remember that without destination charging most first generation EVs won’t make 75 highway miles in the winter, let alone after battery wear.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/725662796/overview/

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/728824406/overview/

The guts from the either car above would likely return 50 miles of winter range.

Further, if you want a hybrid the full smart drivetrain fits right into the trunk of the Cobalt, drop in another 2.2 up front and now you can drive electric when you want and unlimited gas miles

Good Luck


----------

